# Rehabbing a porcelain kitchen sink



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Who "painted" the sink?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

A kitchen sink can be successfully painted with a two part epoxy. It *MUST* be sprayed on, not rolled or brushed. The key is proper preparation. First use a chemical paint stripper to remove any old paint, then you must remove all lime deposits or any oils left from years of use. I start with a degreaser, then clean with MEK, then muriatic acid, rinse and let dry.


----------



## guenthecat (Dec 17, 2007)

redline said:


> Who "painted" the sink?


The apartment people. Though, honestly, the guy who was in charge and who has been let go now finally for other reasons was a master of Quick Cheap fixes to shut the tenants up instead of doing things right. This is one of those diamond in the rough apartments in my town (dirt cheap, nice neightborhood, good Real wood floors, other original fixtures, allows my big dog) and I'd like to stay there for a long time, so I'm willing to put my own elbow grease into the place to keep it nice.

Guen ~


----------



## guenthecat (Dec 17, 2007)

Rehabber said:


> A kitchen sink can be successfully painted with a two part epoxy. It *MUST* be sprayed on, not rolled or brushed. The key is proper preparation. First use a chemical paint stripper to remove any old paint, then you must remove all lime deposits or any oils left from years of use. I start with a degreaser, then clean with MEK, then muriatic acid, rinse and let dry.


Is this something I can do myself over a day or a weekend? Can I get this at Home Depot or Lowes? 

Guen ~


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Is this something I can do myself over a day or a weekend


Probably not successfully.......

To do it Right,... requires removal, refinishing,+ replacement,.........
To do it any other way will probably just get you what you already have......

If you're willing to do it repeatedly, possibly annually,..... 
The big box stores might have something that'll make it look "Good" for a little while.........


----------



## guenthecat (Dec 17, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Probably not successfully.......
> 
> To do it Right,... requires removal, refinishing,+ replacement,.........
> To do it any other way will probably just get you what you already have......
> ...


Oh. Dang. Yeah, I can't take the sink out. I might be able to get the landlord to have someone do it if I paid for the labor, but that's gonna take an act of congress. Or a miracle from one of the gods. Other problem is, taking the sink out would mean tearing up the tile counter top wouldn't it? The counter top is original and still good and I don't want to lose that. Neither does he.


----------



## DrDave (Dec 16, 2007)

Home Depot has a kit just for this. I noticed it today, although I didn't look at the details.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The HD kit will work just fine. You do not have to remove the sink "to do it properly" Well prepped, and treated like a Fiberglass sink, it will last for years.:thumbup:


----------



## guenthecat (Dec 17, 2007)

DrDave said:


> Home Depot has a kit just for this. I noticed it today, although I didn't look at the details.


Fantastic! I'll check it out over my Christmas break. Maybe it'll be my Chirstmas gift to my apt!


----------



## guenthecat (Dec 17, 2007)

Rehabber said:


> The HD kit will work just fine. You do not have to remove the sink "to do it properly" Well prepped, and treated like a Fiberglass sink, it will last for years.:thumbup:


 
Yaaaaaay! That's wonderful to hear! Thanks.


----------

